# [Genkernel] Problème de compilation ()

## Antione_7

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé d'installer Gentoo.

Jusqu'à la configuration du Kernel aucune erreur n'est survenue.

Pour configurer le Kernel j'ai choisis d'utiliser Genkernel.

Résultats: Failed to compile the bZimage

Il y avait écrit d'autre chose en dessous comme voir /var/etc/genkernel.log

et le joindre à ce message mais je ne sais pas comment le copier pour vous le joindre.

Enfin, je me souviens qu'il y avait écrit erreur pour l' ATA driver. Comme cela fait déj}a deux fois que je réinstalle complètement Gentoo,

je ne vois d'où cela peut-il venir.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Antione_7 wrote:*   

> Il y avait écrit d'autre chose en dessous comme voir /var/etc/genkernel.log
> 
> et le joindre à ce message mais je ne sais pas comment le copier pour vous le joindre.

 

Bonjour ici !

Je croyais avoir compris de l'autre thread dans la version anglaise du forum que tu utilisais le LiveDVD.

Si donc tu installes en ayant booté sur le LiveDVD alors tu peux lancer une console (c'est dans le menu système de KDE) et travailler avec.

Tu pourras alors scroller en arrière et copier/coller ce que tu veux comme tu veux.

Evidemment, les messages d'erreur nous seraient grandement utiles pour pouvoir t'aider efficacement.

EDIT : Pour ceux qui voudraient l'historique des tentatives d'Antoine, elles sont là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-887640-highlight-.html

----------

## Antione_7

D'accord.

J'ai lu l'autre sujet intitulé "problème genkernel" qui date de 2010, 

J'ai le même genre d'erreur (donc pas tout à fait les mêmes), il dit qu'en réinstallant genkernel le problème est résolu

Je vais donc copier le nécessaire et le poster.

Merci

----------

## Antione_7

De nouveau la compilation avec genkernel all n'a pas fonctionné.

Voici, la copie:

 ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

Built-in kernel command line (CMDLINE_BOOL) [N/y/?] n

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

--

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.c: In function 'yylex1':

scripts/genksyms/lex.l:97: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:571,

                 from include/drm/drmP.h:65,

                 from drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_state.c:30:

In function 'copy_from_user',

    inlined from 'radeon_cp_clear' at drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_state.c:2171:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_32.h:212: warning: call to 'copy_from_user_overflow' declared with attribute warning: copy_from_user() buffer size is not provably correct

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_data.o

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  LD      sound/soundcore.o

  LD      sound/built-in.o

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode', needed by `firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  MK_FW   firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.S

make: *** [firmware] Error 2

--

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.16

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

----------

## sebB

Verifie que tu n'as rien dans ()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary

Source

```
-> Device Drivers

     -> Generic Driver Options

          -> Userspace firmware loading support

               ()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary
```

----------

## Antione_7

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Verifie que tu n'as rien dans ()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary
> 
> Source
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Faut-il que je tape make menuconfig pour trouver Device Drivers?

Merci pour cette information.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui.

Pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum ? Merci d'avance.

----------

## mp342

 *Antione_7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut-il que je tape make menuconfig pour trouver Device Drivers?
> 
> Merci pour cette information.

 

Il vaut mieux que tu lance menuconfig directement avec genkernel :

genkernel --menuconfig --kernel-config=/ta/config ... all

----------

## Antione_7

Bonjour,

Je pensais que ce sujet serait supprimé étant donné que je vais rester uniquement sur le forum anglais.

Donc je changerais le titre si l'on me confirme que les deux sujet resteront ouvert, car l'on m'avait signalé 

qu'il fallait que j'en choisisse un. Donc je continue sur le forum en anglais.

Merci pour ces informations,

----------

## xaviermiller

On garde les deux sujets, à moins que tu ne demandes d'en supprimer un.

Pour la clarté, c'est mieux de ne pas gérer deux discussions en même temps, mais si personne n'alimente l'une d'elles, elle disparaîtra bientôt dans les limbes du forum.

----------

## Antione_7

Je préfère le supprimer.

----------

## guilc

On va juste verrouiller, pour garder une trace  :Smile: 

Donc la suite en anglais ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-887640-highlight-.html !

----------

